# Mainboard Treiber ?



## marius_linkinpark (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
Also ich spiele in einem Clan Fifa 2006.
Als ich letztens meinen Pc formatiert habe und ich dannahc fifa starten wollte stand dann dort eine Fehlermeldung Fifa 06 benötigt funktionierene Grafikkartentreiber.
Als ich mir dann für meine Grafikkarte den Treiber und das Catalyst Control Center von ATI runtergeladen habe und auch installiert habe ging alles.
Hilf alles nicht.
In Systemsteuerung und dann auf System dann auf Geräte Manager habe ich nach meiner Grafikarte gesucht (ATI Radeon 9600 Pro) doch diese wurde nicht angezeigt.
Leute aus meinem Clan meinen dass es am Motherboard liegen soll. Ich finde aber keine Treiber dafür und weiß auch nicht ob es dann gegehn würde vllt. was ja jemand von euch Bescheid brauche sehr dringend hilfe.
Mein Motherboard ist ein ECS 661FX-M (deluxe)

Mfg Im vorraus Marius^^


----------

